
CurbFlow raises $8mm; launches virtual product using CV and ML - alivahab
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/new-parking-technology-aims-to-manage-curb-space-virtually/2020/08/29/d69275f2-e881-11ea-bc79-834454439a44_story.html
======
alivahab
We're led by the former founder of Chariot and building a new category in
logistics. Hiring aggressively:
[https://curbflow.com/careers](https://curbflow.com/careers)

